# how to unhide system preferences tabs OS X



## whaddon900 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am trying to connect another display to my computer (with wifi), and the instructions are to go to 
system_preferences -> displays -> arrangement
in order to connect. 

However, my mac has apparently 'hidden' the arrangement tab in "Displays", because I 'have a single display attached to the computer'.

can anyone help me unhide the arrangement tab? (or figure out how to connect the device to the computer [if it helps, it's an ipod using the iDisplay app])


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you downloaded and installed the desktop client yet? Also, what Mac and version of OS X are you using?


----------

